# Does Submersed Pearl Grass Throw Seeds?



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I ask, because I'm attempting to use this plant as a background plant in an elevated tier of my tank and I somehow seem to have some small sprouts of what appears to be Pearl Grass popping up in the previously unplanted foreground. The sprouts look about the size of rooted Duckweed, if rooted Duckweed was possible. This tank is Duckweed-less. It really looks like miniature Pearl Grass though, unless it's E. triandra creeping back from the dead...maybe time will tell, but there was never any E. triandra planted in this spot.

The tank is 75 gallons and the other plants are Blyxa japonica, H. basalmica, Anachris, Glosso, Narrow & Broad Leaf Java Ferns. Pearl Grass is the dominant plant at the moment.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Is the substate new flourite? I have seen where new flourite can have a few odd sprouts pop up, but they die shortly after sprouting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Rob, 

I will bet you a dollar that the new "sprouts" you have are Elatine triandra  I have had this stuff show up in my tanks months after thinking I had eradicated it. Of course, that doesn't happen once I want to get some more in my tank again. I've never seen the H. micranthemoides flower underwater or drop seeds.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The substrate is Pro's Choice SoilMaster Select & 3M ColorQuartz mixed together. This is a re-aquascaped tank that previously did have E. triandra in it. 

The funny thing is that I drained the tank down to the bottom and let it sit for a week or so to let the BBA die on the filter parts. The sprouts on the substrate are appearing in areas where there was no E. triandra previously.

If it is E. triandra, I'll let it stay. It's still a cool plant...so is resurrection.


----------

